# Home From Alaska



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Recently got home from a month long trip to Alaska and back to California. It took us 7 days to get there. Drove the entire Alaskan Highway! What an adventure pulling our 21RS and so pretty! We had made a brace for our rear slide and SO GLAD we did! The roads really are bad in certain parts where they are doing road construction and can only image what would have happened to the rear slide without the support. We virtually had no problems with the truck and trailer, except the front tires on our truck were wearing on the outsides really badly. Put the spare on on our way home just for peace of mind, but made it home safely. When we got home, we had the front end alignment checked and sure enough it was way off! Not sure if the harsh roads contributed to that or if the alignment was off before we left home.

Anyway, we had a fabulous time. Went to Anchorage, Seward, Whittier, Homer and Katmai National Park, Valdez, Denali National Park, North Pole and Fairbanks. Katmai National Park was awesome! We took a float plane there and got to view the Bears first hand on the Brooks River Falls. (which we had made reservations for 7 months in advance!) It was quite pricey, but definitely worth it!

All in All, our Outback 21RS and our Tundra did an amazing job getting there safely. The truck had no problem towing uphill or downhill on certain areas with a 8% downgrade! 
The scenery in BC, Yukon and Alaska are beautiful and the wild life is amazing!

Now we can check that off of our bucket list!


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Chabbie1- Glad to here you enjoyed our great state of Alaska. We have been here 12 yrs and love the beauty!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks Alaska pflock! I see you're from Palmer. We actually went through Palmer and enjoyed it. My sister is on her trek up there as we speak to move to Wasila.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Chabbie1 said:


> Thanks Alaska pflock! I see you're from Palmer. We actually went through Palmer and enjoyed it. My sister is on her trek up there as we speak to move to Wasila.


l pray that she has a safe trek to Wasilla. It is a good and safe city to live in, schools are good too!


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Congratulations on your trip We completed our Alaska adventure in June 2014. We traveled 10,590km. from our home in Saskatoon Saskatchewan, Can. The furnace, or a electric heater was used every evening except 3 nights without power. The AC was not used at all due to the unusually cool June weather. No problem with the 210 RS except i found a broken wire on the brakes on the rear axle, which i repaired when we got home. The 2008 GMC -Z71 worked well after a couple of hitch adjustments. We did replace the windshield, not from the Alaska highway , but from a rock on the 4 lane near Grand Prairie Alberta, on the way up. Our traveling companions had some minor damage to their 5th. wheel, plus taking out a wheel bearing, when they were only an hour from home.

Yes it is a long, winding, and rough (in places) (frost heaved) road! We encountered minimal construction, except for a stretch near Beaver creek on the Canadian side. Perhaps because this was still early in the season. We returned Via the Cassiar highway 37 (not to keen on that one) then home via the Yellowhead Highway 16. We enjoyed many of the sights you mentioned. Highlights of the trip were Fairbanks ,Liard hot springs, Whitehorse Yukon, Dawson City Yukon (I became a member of the famous Sourtoe Cocktail Club) (the Canadian thing to do) Top of the world highway, Anchorage, and many of the other areas that you have mentioned, and of course the highway itself.

We stayed in RV parks, due to the very cool evenings, as we needed our furnaces, especially after one of the ladies got a severe, nagging cough. Except for a couple nights in unserviced govt. campgrounds. I may sound prejudiced, but we found the RV parks better in other parts of Canada than some on the Alaska Highway.

Yes a "Bucket list trip" ! We enjoyed it greatly, and such a trip reinforces us in our desire to further explore the beautiful , scenic mountain areas, we have relatively close to us in Western Canada, as well as Montana etc. Marcel and Sharon.


----------

